# Which Drugs can relax the sphincter muscle



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Does anyone know which drugs add to the relaxation of the sphincter muscle (hopefully this is the correct one, if not you know what I mean) regarding hiatal hernia.I know that bentyl and lomotil. Does anyone know if ativan has any effect.Any feedback would be appreciated.Thanks.Marty


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Marty."This can be due to a weak sphincter muscle, to too-frequent spontaneous relaxation of the sphincter, or to hiatal hernia. Hiatal hernia means that the stomach pulls up into the chest above the sheet of muscle that separates the abdomen from the chest this muscle sheet is called the diaphragm. A hiatal hernia weakens the sphincter. " http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...c/esophagus.htm This page maybe of some help for you, http://www.mindspring.com/~videosur/hiaheind.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One commonly used herb for IBS spasms--peppermint--can relax the stomach sphinter and make acid reflux worse. In people with heartburn/GERD type problems it should be used very cautiously if at all.K.


----------

